# Looking for 17" Style 162 Wheels



## FeedEmBeans (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm preparing for my winter tire setup on my 335i sedan. I'd like to do 17 inch replica versions of the 18 inch style 162's that are on the car. I cannot find anyone with any in stock. I've checked numerous sites, including Lake Shore, Finish Line and Victoria Wheel & Tire. All of them list them online. But, they are all are out of stock.

Anyone have any insight on where I might find replica 17 inch 162's?

Thanks!

Beans


----------

